# Lonesome hives



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Looks like a wonderful, peaceful spot to me!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

They appear to be visited occationly, Not really neglected.


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Don't look like there any bees at home.


----------



## Bee Whisperer 82 (Jun 4, 2009)

What is with the tall weeds at the entrance the bees can't get in or out. :scratch:


----------

